# specialized hardrock parts and upgrade help!



## pidro (Jan 11, 2018)

hello all i just purchased a specialized hard rock. has broken trigger shifters and deraulier. was hoping to know if someone knows what is compatible with this mtb. thank you


----------



## pidro (Jan 11, 2018)

also if you know of any sweet upgrades would be awesome


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

7 or 8 speed? Guessing Shimano... depends do you want original stuff, or new compatable stuff? eg: if 7 speed then this could work: Shimano Altus M310 7 Speed Trigger Shifter | Chain Reaction Cycles

Upgrade...well M900 XTR everything I guess...


----------



## pidro (Jan 11, 2018)

7 speed. Either or would do. Everything looks good but the trigger shifters are broken and the derailleur doesnt look good either. I just want to get it up and running. Thanks. I'll check it out


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think new 7 speed grip shifters would be compatible with your setup and the are very inexpensive.


----------



## pidro (Jan 11, 2018)

You know now that I think about it I think it's a 21speed. Someone told me it was a 7 but I have 3 front gears and 7 in back wheel


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

If you want to stay with a 7 speed drivetrain:

Get the Shimano M310 7 speed triggers. They're worlds better than 7 speed grip shifters IMO.

For derailleurs you can get the 7 speed tourney derailleur. I would prefer to get a vintage XT M732 or M735 but the tourney is easy to find and should work well.

Definitely replace the cables and housing with high quality replacemens as well.

If you want to upgrade, the biggest issue is the 7 speed drivetrain. Since the rear hub is a freewheel, you have to replace the hub or the rear wheel to really get anywhere. Your cost is going start running off in a hurry and most people wouldn't think it's worth it to put that into this bike. If you have a budget it would probably help for recommendations. 

With the condition you described, I would first figure out whether it's worth it to me to upgrade the drivetrain. 

But
Shifters and Derailleurs and new Cables
Brakes and Brake Cables
Chain

Then start looking into anything else.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes bike shops have left over/saved up parts that you can get for old bikes pretty cheap. No matter what you get for a bike, if you ride it, it will eventually need some new drive train parts, so is an old Hardrock worth an investment in new parts, maybe maybe not, but it is a cool looking retro paint color and if the frame isn't all beat up you should be able to get it back up and running for not much cash.


----------



## pidro (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks alot. That's alot of useful information. I will definitely look into it. Frame is perfect as well as the paint. Everything looks good except those parts. I changed the cables already


----------

